# Flatties From this Past Weekend



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

It all came together this past Friday and Saturday night....the wind was calm, the water was clear, and I guess I hit it at just the right time. 

Limited out on Friday and got 6 more on Saturday, including one really nice sized doormat.:thumbup:

Actually, pound for pound, I think I came out about even both nights.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

It makes me hungry looking at them.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd be happy with the results of either night. Way to go !


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

This is the second time I've seen them from another site and they look just as good as when I first saw them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice mess of fish. Best I can tell every one of them are Gulf flounder, even the big one and that is a stud for a Gulfie.


----------

